# How to tell when your dog has been involved in a SEX scandal...........



## daveomak

..............................













Dog Sex Scandal.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 4, 2013


----------



## wade

Lol - Very funny Dave.


----------



## dcarch

That will get you in serious trouble with all the dog lovers in the world!

dcarch


----------



## black

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*   [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S2K9K
> Yesterday at 8:39 pm
> 
> Black,
> I just wanted to let you know I had to edit one of your posts and delete a link. As per @TulsaJeff and our User Guidelines, offsite links are not permitted to be posted on this forum.
> Here is a link to the edited post:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139323/stx-turboforce-3000-series-grinder#post_1074283
> Thank You for understanding,
> Moderator Team


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------



## frosty

Dave, you crack me up!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That is too funny.  Now the dog is embarassed you are comparing him to politicians.  Poor puppy.


----------



## daveomak

Frosty said:


> Dave, you crack me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too funny.  Now the dog is embarassed you are comparing him to politicians.  Poor puppy.


Not.......  Not comparing the dog to politicians....  I have way too much respect for dogs to do that.....    Just comparing the facial expression of the dog to folks that have been caught showing no respect to women and marriage.....   I like dogs WAAAAAAY more than I like politicians....  LOL...


----------



## smokinmad

Personally, I thought the furry dog was the Best looking Dog.....lol


----------



## venture

Yeah, the dog's expression does resemble the six examples of dog doo!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## themule69

\Happy smoken.

David


----------

